# GT Rahmennummer - was für ein Modell?



## kingmoe (13. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen gebrauchten Alu-Rahmen von GT gekauft. Das Teil ist neu lackiert worden, also ohne Aufkleber / Decals etc. Der Vorbesitzer meinte, es sei 6061 Alu und Baujahr 1999 - das war´s. Ich würde gerne genauer wissen, ob das angegebene Baujahr stimmt und welches Modell es ist (sicher kein Zaskar, aber was ist es genau?) Geht das über die Rahmennummer? Kann ich das irgendwo erfragen oder im Netz nachschauen?
Die Rahmennummer: KK18L2448

Ach ja, der Rahmen hat die Zuganschläge für die Schaltung (down pull) links und rechts am unteren Unterrohr und einen für die HR-Bremse unter dem Oberrohr. Vielleicht hilft das bei der Identifizierung?!

Danke im Voraus und immer ordentlich Druck auf dem Pedal!


----------



## Chaka-Checka (13. Mai 2003)

Bilder hast du keine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (13. Mai 2003)

...Aufkleber sind mittlerweile ab...


----------



## Ruckus (14. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Ist das bike im Bild oben wircklich kein Zaskar? Dieses Layout haben doch eigentlich nur die Zaskar Rahmen, oder?

MFG

  Ruckus


----------



## kingmoe (14. Mai 2003)

Hi, 

was ist denn am Zaskar ein spezifisches Erkennungsmerkmal? Ich dachte, da wären nur andere Rohrsätze verbaut und das Design wäre eigentlich gleich? Ich kenne mich da einfach nicht gut genug aus... Wer weiß genaueres?

@ Ruckus: Nochmal danke für die Pics von den Stickern!


----------



## Ruckus (14. Mai 2003)

Hallo King!

Jo sorry du hast recht, den Teil des Frames, an dem ich mich orientiert habe, ist identisch mit anderen GT frames - kenn mich wohl doch nicht so gut mit den Frames aus  


MFG

Ruckus


P.s. Gern geschehen mit den Bildern


----------



## kingmoe (14. Mai 2003)

also, wohl kein Zaskar (schade...) - doch was ist es denn nun? Wer weiß es?


----------



## Michael_GT (16. Mai 2003)

Die Geometrie gibt's bei einigen Modellen wie z.B. Avalanche, Zaskar, Tequesta usw

Du sagst der Rahmen wurde neu lakiert, was für ne Farbe hatte er denn früher?

Mit der Rahmennummer das Bike zu finden ist für uns leider nicht möglich.

Grüße von Michael


----------



## kingmoe (16. Mai 2003)

Die ursprüngliche Farbe des Rahmens kann ich vielleicht noch vom Verkäufer erfragen, selber ist da nichts mehr zu erkennen. Er ist sauber entlackt und dann gepulvert worden... Falls es hilft: Hier mal ein Bild vom Schaltauge...
Schonmal DANKE für die bisherigen Infos! Ich vermute ja, es ist ein Avalanche - aber vermuten ist leider nicht Wissen. Ist ja schon komisch: "Was für ein GT fährst du denn?" - "Keine Ahnung, kommen mehrere in Frage..."


----------



## Ruckus (16. Mai 2003)

Helau!

A propos Schaltauge, gibts da eigentlich auch Ersatz-Augen? Mir ist nämlich schon eins kaputt gegangen und blind fährts sichs eben nicht so gut hehe

MFG

  Ruckus


P.S. Mein Auge aufm Zaskar LE sieht anders aus: Ein Zaskar LE ist es schon mal nicht


----------



## kingmoe (17. Mai 2003)

Letzte Info: Bei einigen Baujahren sind die Schaltaugen von Zaskar und Avalanche gleich, bei anderen nicht. Das Zaskar hat ja meist diese 2-Loch-Befestigung. Langsam ist es mir auch Egal, das Bike wird einfach geil. GT eben, war schon in BMX-Zeiten mein Traum, als Schüler aber unerschwinglich...

@Ruckus: Aus welchen Jahr ist dein Zaskar LE?


Zum Schaltauge: Guter Hinweis ;-)
Ich würde mir gerne 2 Schaltaugen in die Ersatzteilkiste legen. Wo kann ich sie denn in Deutschland bestellen? Bei Epple über Händler - oder muss ich sie bei der schon öfter geposteten Adresse in England ordern...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (17. Mai 2003)

@ Ruckus,

das mit dem Schaltauge hat sich erledigt. Der nette Händler, den du mir für die Bestellung der Aufkleber genannt hast, kümmert sich darum. 

DANKE nochmal!

Rock on!


----------



## Ruckus (17. Mai 2003)

Hallo again!

Also ich habe den Frame von meinem dad übernommen. Er weiss aber leider nicht genau wann er ihn bestellt hat. Er meint aber es sei einer von 1992- 1994. Das ist doch mal ne richtig genaue Angabe!  

Aber jetzt wircklich: Wo kann man sich diese Schaltaugen zulegen. Wer kann uns helfen?

P.s. Danke Moe das du den Käufer wegen dem Auge gefragt hast!
Ich finde der Verkäufer ist ein Beispiel für alle anderen. Er kümmert sich um seine Kunden, ist nett und kompetent!


----------



## yeah (18. Mai 2003)

Von wo bis wo wird ein LTS gemessen ? So wie ich das sehe von mitte tretlager bis anfang Oberrohr !??!?!
Suche schon ewig ein " M " LTS, ( 16" ? ) also so um die 45 cm.

Thx im voraus


YeaH


----------

